# Installed Dynotech long tubes



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

finished my long tube install. The steering rack power steering lines and exhaust pipe to manifold were the only issues. Used a stripped bolt socket on the pipe to manifold bolts. 13mm 12mm 1/2 sockets would not fit correctly so I hammered on the stripped bolt socket and they came off and or broke. The passenger side header goes in easy and the driver side is the more difficult. lining up the steering knuckle to the steering arm was a difficult and then placing the steering rack back into its brackets. A second set of hand would have helped greatly. Bungie cord came in late into this job but they worked well in holding the drive side header in what ever direction i needed as well as the steering rack. MY spintech X pipe (No gaskets...Pssssss) just arrived from maryland speedland it sure is a nice piece. I will button things up today and clean up the mess i made. any other questions with this job just ask. I pretty sure I can do this job with my eye closed now-------danfigg

Irwin Bolt-Grip Extractors/Expanders &#151; 5-Pc. Set | Multi-Drive Specialty Sets| Northern Tool + Equipment

SpinTech GTO X-Pipe - X-Pipes, H-Pipes & Y-Pipes - X-Pipes - X-Pipe Kits - DXGTO425..04GTO 2-1/2" X-Pipe - SpinTech Performance Mufflers


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice. I looked into the Dynatech because they supposedly were an easier fit than others. I look forward to pics, clips and numbers.

I'm waiting on my wires so I can start on my JBA LTs and the Stolen Fox. I know I'm not going to do it alone.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I took some pics... i had to take a break to get grade 8 bolts and gaskets. Dont get them from GM. I got my gasket(lost one) from NAPA for $4.00 as opposed to the dealer price of $30.00. NAPA # 31-640. It looks exactly like the GM gaskets I matched them up. Start it up open headers and it sounds like a drag race car the idle was amazing. -danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

OK long tube install is finally really complete. I found the rubber O rings on the ground so again I took it all apart, reattached the PS lines with the O rings properly installed and reinstalled the headers. I bought a 13mm and a 1/2 ratchet wrench and re installed the chassis corner braces because I didnt want to leave them off. well guess what, the driver side does not fit with the headers so I ratched them off but left the pass side on. trimmed the bolt so it does not interfer with the header and with the grade 8 bolts I bought, I installed the mid pipes and the X pipe. Every thing at this point went on well and I started up the car again and it still sounds mean. I hope when I get my tail pipes made and reconnect my kooks after burners that it quiets down alittle. I can give advice on this install if any one needs and I have 1 O2 extender (rear) if anyone needs one. You only need 1 rear as the on side reaches. The bungie cord which held my header worked well. I used this when removing the power steering lines and to tighten them up. Future plan are to make a new chassis brace for the driver side and I need to aquire a 04 mid pipe brace. ---------Danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've heard those are one of the easiest LTs to install on our cars and make great power with a very nice design. The only thing to make the most of them you need to get them coated inside and out. 

I took off the driver's side corner brace and trimmed the studs down. That was 6 years ago and there's no problem with it at all. Can't wait to see the completed project. If you're too loud as you know from my thread the Borla XS are are a win/win with a better flowing muffler than almost everyone out there and also the quietest.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

agreed these headers dont go in between the steering arm. the steering arm is behind the header (driver side) I go in tomorrow for the tail pipes. Im thinking of getting another X pipe and changing muffler location like you have and getting Kooks muffler delete tails pipes. ---danfigg


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm surprised these headers haven't been more popular because of the fit.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Drive the GTO and what an improvement. throttle is very touchy. I didnt down load the tune yet because its at the muffler shop getting the tail pipe put on. once there done, I will down load the 455 SLP tune. I hope it get quieter with mufflers because she is dragster loud popping cracklng loud...sound awesome though----danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's going to still be loud with those Afterburners but that's what some are looking for. LTs were the gateway speed drug for me. . .


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

exhaust is all done not to loud and plenty powerful. I down loaded the SLP 455 tune and the car is definately alot faster Dyno butt approved---danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool. Get a clip up. I found that I needed an exhaust 2 steps quieter than "acceptable" as the louder sounding ones wore on me after a while.

I'd be curious of your torque curve vis-a-vis the location of your X pipe and whatever other mods you have.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

loss of traction is all i can say... On a roll in second it spins pretty good. never did that before. I have to get a dyno session in to see what im really pushing but it is definately a different car. ---danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you basically had a stockish car those headers and a tune should pick up around 30 RWHP I'd guess


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

From looking at the pics, it doesn't look like the mid pipes would
connect to the resonator on a stock cat back.
Would require mods to fit stock cat back?

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It looks like the OP has a '04 and you have a '06. I'd check to see if they make one for your year. They probably do.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Dynatech do have 05/06 mids.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

danfigg lists his as a 2005 

Larry


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Yess I have an 05 GTO I used the 04 mids 04 spintech X pipe and had my friend who owns a muffler shop finish of the rest. I had a set of flanges made by another friend...he got a water jet and wanted some practice so I gave him the gaskets and he made the template from them. The muffler shop did the rest and connected them to my 05/06 kooks after burners---danfigg


----------

